# Metro



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

I figured with the amount of RTF'ers at the trial we would be getting series by series info?

Aaron


----------



## Topgun (Dec 1, 2005)

Aaron Homburg said:


> I figured with the amount of RTF'ers at the trial we would be getting series by series info?
> 
> Aaron


First series of derby is about done. No details really. Pretty straight forward double on land...dead birds. Most are doing it fine. Will lose a couple. Charles C. did the test with my dog Cali. Hope to be back for the 2nd.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Does anyone know if they are using ducks or pheasants?

FOM


----------



## Goose (Oct 7, 2003)

The weather's beautiful and it looks like the rain has been pushed back until Tuesday. Couldn't ask for a better weekend weatherwise.


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

FOM said:


> Does anyone know if they are using ducks or pheasants?
> 
> FOM


Doesn't the AKC reg's require the type of birds listed on the premium?

From the premium:
Pheasants and/or Ducks in the Championship stakes. Ducks in the Qualifying and Derby


----------



## Topgun (Dec 1, 2005)

I believe there are 17 back for the third in the Derby. Water marks are being set up now.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Richard Halstead said:


> Doesn't the AKC reg's require the type of birds listed on the premium?
> 
> From the premium:
> Pheasants and/or Ducks in the Championship stakes. Ducks in the Qualifying and Derby


Yes it is required in the premium, but as it reads, it does not mean they will use pheasants, just means they can. So I was curious....

FOM


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

FOM said:


> Yes it is required in the premium, but as it reads, it does not mean they will use pheasants, just means they can. So I was curious....
> 
> FOM


Is Buttlet running?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Susan,

Yup.......

FOM


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

If last weekend was any indication, they'll use pheasants on land in the championship stakes, ducks on water, and ducks in all series in the minor stakes.

Just guessin' regards,

kg


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes they used pheasants.

Dog #25 (Butthead) was the last dog to run tonight - they have ~#26-46 to run tomorrow. No partial callbacks.

FOM


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

So quiet? Was wondering how Pelican Pete did in open? Also how Riggs vs Pete battle went in the derby. Also hoping Tank littlermate of my pup beat them both. Any news?


----------



## K92line (Nov 21, 2005)

Then there is Gabby and Mike Page. I think Gabby has upwards of 30 or so Derby points and several months yet to run. They are quite the team. 

Nancy


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Ok. A lot of people want to know????


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah, where's Shayne and his laptop when you need him.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

14 Dogs called back to Water Blind tomorrow

Carruth - 2
Edwards - 1
Russells - 2
Schrader - 4
Yozamp - 3

Sorry do not know more


----------



## Marv Baumer (Aug 4, 2003)

Derby was won by "Riggs". (O) Jim Schmidt (H) Mark Edwards.
I think thats 4 wins in a row and 30 points.
Second to Susan Caire (dont know dogs name)
Sorry thats all I know.

31 back to Amat land blind and 18 back to the water blind.
14 back to water blind in Open.
Dont think the Qual finished the first series. Maybe two to run tomorrow.


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Awesome!!!! Congrats to Mark, Jim and especially Riggs. He has won 5 of his last 6 derbies. He is now done running derbies. He ends up with 35 points in 17 trials, that is over 2 points per trial. And 35.3% of the trials he ran, he won. Outstanding. We couldn't be happier.


AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Congratulations to John and Suzan Caire and Pearl on Pearl's 2nd in the derby, her second placement as many Derbies!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Goog Going Pearl!!* 2 trials 5 derby points.

Good going to John and Susan too.


----------



## joekennedy (Oct 8, 2007)

So Riggs is catching up to Pete!


----------



## ghjones (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats to Riggs once again. Any other results yet? Qual, Am, Open?

Thanks,
G


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Kate Baumer won the OPEN! Completing her FC!!!!!!!! I couldn't be happier for Marv! Carruth got 2nd with Rex.

Amateur
1st - Rex Carruth
2nd - Pow Russell
3rd - Pogo Russell
4th - Maury Smith (Mars i think)
RJ - Larry Bozeman, not sure which dog

Thats all i can remember.

SM


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Riggs, Is not catching up to Pete. Riggs has aged out of the derby. You can't take anything away from Pete, he is a fantastic dog. And I expect huge things will come from him. I believe he may have more points than Riggs. And Pete has quite a while to run yet. But I think Riggs is a fantastic dog as well. I think the gallery at this trial got to see two up and coming superstars. 

Mike

ps. I am biased, Riggs is one of my puppies.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Open

1st. AFC Windigo's Kalamity Kate, Baumer/Edwards. *NEW* FC Whoo Hoo!
2nd. FC Pin Oak's Texas Rex, Scott Caruth
3rd. FC/AFC Abe's Bessits Heart, Scot Caruth
4th. FC Bear Creek Ebonstar Truman, Regan/Schrader
RJ FC/AFC Freeridin Wowie Zowie, Shih/Yozamp
J AFC Turmarc's Lil Ms Pogo, Russell
J FC/AFC Riverside's Raggedy Ann, Noga/Schrader
J FC Keechi's Blue Roux, Barnett, Inderman/Schrader

The amatuer was won by Scott Caruth and Rex which gives Rex his AFC. 

Great tests and weather!! Lots of help!! A big Thankyou to Scott and Alice Caruth for putting on a class act trial.

Angie


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

How about that! Way to go Kate, Marv and Mark!!! Congrats to all!!!

Two weekends in a row with a win and a title for the dog and owner - talk about making a name for himself......way to go Mark, skipping the summer circuit in CO to train has really paid off!!

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Marv Baumer (Aug 4, 2003)

Mark won the Open, the Qual and the Derby.

A pretty good weekends work!!!

No trainer works harder or deserves a big weekend more.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Marv Baumer said:


> Mark won the Open, the Qual and the Derby.
> 
> A pretty good weekends work!!!
> 
> No trainer works harder or deserves a big weekend more.


I couldn't agree more!!

Angie


----------



## Wyldfire (Sep 24, 2003)

Q results?


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations Marv, Pat!! Did that quailify Kate at the last minute?? She is really have a great year. Enjoy every minute.
Dave & Glenda


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

birdthrower51 said:


> Congratulations Marv, Pat!! Did that quailify Kate at the last minute?? She is really have a great year. Enjoy every minute.
> Dave & Glenda


Nope,,, Marv claims that she needed one more point.

Angie


----------



## wesley hamm (Feb 20, 2004)

Huge congrats to marv, kate and mark!


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Congrats Marv and Kate!

And Congrats to Mark Edwards, the hardest working trainer in the US!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congratulation to Marv, Kate and Mark Edwards That's awesome guys! A very deserving title for Kate. Well done. 

Congratulations to Scott Carruth and Rex good to see the old boy get-er-done.


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Congrats to Kevin, Truman and Bill on the Open 4th!

Also congrats to Linda, Annie, Chad, Roux and Bill on their JAMs in the Open!

A final congrats to Larry, LindaAnn & Dena on her RJ in the Am!!


----------



## Marv Baumer (Aug 4, 2003)

Angie B said:


> Nope,,, Marv claims that she needed one more point.
> 
> Angie


Kate did not qualify for the National Open as she is a point short but she is qualified for Stowe.

She has had a super year in 2007 with 20 Amateur points and now the Open win and her FC.

I think that even though all this came at 8 years of age it is even sweeter to have gone through all the challenges that come with a high roller like her and then see her put it all together like this. 

She is special and I am very fortunate to have her.

Again it wouldnt have happened without Marks support.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Marv Baumer said:


> I think that even though all this came at 8 years of age it is even sweeter to have gone through all the challenges that come with a high roller like her and then see her put it all together like this.
> 
> She is special and I am very fortunate to have her.
> 
> Again it wouldnt have happened without Marks support.


I have no business on this thread, but that was very sweet to read. It's why everyone who has faith in their dog works for a payoff like this. Clearly, you appreciate the whole dog. Congratulations!!! Hope to see her in Stowe.

M


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Miriam Wade said:


> I have no business on this thread, but that was very sweet to read. It's why everyone who has faith in their dog works for a payoff like this. Clearly, you appreciate the whole dog. Congratulations!!! Hope to see her in Stowe.
> 
> M


I totally agree....one of the nicest things said about one's retriever that I have read or heard in a while...

.."it is even sweeter to have gone through all the challenges that come with a high roller like her and then see her put it all together like this...." 

Now ..that is an incredibly inspiring statement.. 

Huge Congratulations on "Kate's" FC.... and Best of Luck at Stowe!

Judy


----------



## Judi Carter (Mar 21, 2005)

Huge congratulations to Marv, Mark and Scott, couldn't have happened to a group of nicer or more deserving guys!!!! 

Also, thanks to Scott and Alice for putting on another great trial, great grounds and great help, you guys are a class act.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> thanks to Scott and Alice for putting on another great trial, great grounds and great help, you guys are a class act.


Yes they are. They were very nice to a tramping trialer from Alaska last winter.


----------

